# Ok guys, I need you.



## Marie Msb (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi, I have IBS-D and I'm currently having one of my "episodes" as I call them. It's been nearly two hours and I've visited the toilet about 10-11 times already. Pain is bad. So bad I'm feeling nauseous. I had a gravol about 30 minutes ago but it doesnt seem to help. I don't know what to do anymore... I'm feeling so helpless and tired. I really do not know why it started in the middle of the night like this. What do you guys do when your bowels are acting up like mine? Imodium? Tylenol? Helppp!!!


----------



## SpasticColonLou24 (Nov 24, 2014)

I have the same problem. I flatulate and have BMs A Lot. I always flatulate then immediately have to have a Bowel explosion. Sorry I know it's gross. I go literally every 5 minutes. I cant even make it from bathroom to living room without going back. I have 30 minutes to maybe 1 hour breaks between my episodes. I have 3 to 6 episodes a day. I usually go 30 times a day. I've found reading my bible has been the only thing that helps me. You could also listen to happy and calm music too. They helped me some. Imodium and Aleive help me to with pain and reduce BMs


----------



## Marie Msb (Jun 8, 2014)

Wow that's really intense! What do you eat?? You have to be so dehydrated! I downloaded an app of guided meditation and it does help eventually. But not before I take some medication.


----------

